# SEQ sep 2017 water report



## garage_life (17/10/17)

Got my hands on this from urban utilities. It covers Brisbane and the surrounding regions. Any more local specific data with mineral profiles is not available through Urban Utilities. 

"Unfortunately, for this comprehensive summary, we don’t have it down to localised areas.

This is an averaged summary of all sample points we have within our supply areas over the previous 12 months.

We don’t do everything on all sample points, however, which is why we can’t drill down with this detail to the individual reservoir supply zones."


----------



## suchidog (6/11/17)

Hey garage_life thats a pretty comprehensive report! The best I had found thus far is attached.

What are these reports tell us that we need to do to our water prior to brewing (if anything?)

Thanks,
Suchi


----------



## garage_life (6/11/17)

I'm pretty green but, if you want to adjust your mineral levels to a particular style / profile you can use these to calculate your adjustments. I double carbon filtered my town water and added a small increase in sulphite and acid for my current 2 brews. Definitely a noticeable improvement even from an FG hydrometer sample for hop forward style. 
Heaps of info and calculators on here, the old jazz hands routine on the keyboard will get you more info than you can poke a dick at too.


----------

